# Worcestershire Floods



## Fate (Jul 26, 2007)

Just some shots from around my village - by no means the worst place hit, but the aftermath is pretty bad - houses pumped etc and a caravan site totally wiped out.

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 26, 2007)

That looks bad, all right! Whoa. I so feel for you all!
We have a little pump staying on the lower part of our verandah at all times this summer and have needed it several times by now to keep our cellar from getting flooded (with success, but that is also because we have built a little "wall" in front of the first step down of the outside staircase), but nothing has ever been this bad for us.

My favourite (if scenes like this can be "favourite" - but photographywise, you know) photo is 6. He looks like he is working so hard! 

That one followed by 2! Whoa.


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 26, 2007)

How very sad, nature can be very cruel.  Nice job on the photos, they have a great emotion to them.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice work.  Especially on shots #2 and the last one.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 30, 2007)

good shots! call up sipa press and submit these!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2007)

Well done! The first 2 shots really convey the havoc that the high waters created.


----------



## julz (Jul 30, 2007)

jeez, that one with the sign in scary,  belfast got flooded over a month ago too, the worst i seen myself was just cars stuck with water above the wheels


----------



## L. Wood (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow. Great photos. The colors are WONDERFUL!


----------



## Fate (Aug 6, 2007)

A quick add to the photos: The scene of many of the houses in the area, with many of their ground floors underwater, there was no other option but to remove all the damaged furniture.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## djomlas (Aug 7, 2007)

wow man, i really 'liked' the speed limit sign photo.

on the sidenote, i dont remember when was the last time  that i saw a Scania truck, back when i lived in europe, ahh good memories of europe.

thx for sharing


----------



## Royster (Aug 19, 2007)

nice series, 1,2 and 7 are my favorites. I thought no 7 was a selective coloring job at first look. Really sharp images and the contrast and balace in 1 and 2 are perfect. Very sad pictures though.


----------



## Emily91183 (Aug 19, 2007)

These were great - you have a good eye.  It made me feel like I was there and have concern for the people.


----------



## Stillwater (Aug 22, 2007)

What a tragic scene, I really enjoy #6.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 22, 2007)

I really like #6.  Something about the desperation he emotes for feeling enough cannot be done, as quickly as needed, to help those in this tragic situation.


----------

